# Fit-out in London



## GrahamIreland (27 Jun 2017)

Hi I was wondering if anyone here would know of a few contractor names in London that do fit-out like cafe's, and rustic style stuff - wooden cladding, tables, etc..

Or could recommend a source for names..

Thanks a lot
Graham


----------

